
Measure yourself using the same techniques the Fortune 500 uses - getp
http://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/blog/measure-yourself-using-the-same-techniques-the-fortune-500-uses
======
TheTarquin
Yes! Couldn't agree more. I'm a big fan of the "Use Better Tools" mentality.
This, of course, means using tools in the first place. Measurement is a
critical one.

